# The mrs clenbuterol and the contraceptive pill



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

Me and my mrs are about to do a course of clenbuterol and would like to know if this is going to affect her contraceptive pill?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

why need contraceptive pill ?

just count the calendar days so that she only takes clen


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

I mean will it counteract the effect of the pill. I.e. not be effective.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Elbabbo said:


> I mean will it counteract the effect of the pill. I.e. not be effective.


Where a rubber for a few weeks won't hurt !!!


----------

